# Traditional Japanese Joinery



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

*Traditional Japanese Joinery*

Just found this great resource for traditional Japanese joinery. Lots of good pictures and some nice projects he's done there too.

Found it via this page after a google for tome tsugi.

Enjoy!

Here is a VRML viewer for the animations


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Traditional Japanese Joinery*
> 
> Just found this great resource for traditional Japanese joinery. Lots of good pictures and some nice projects he's done there too.
> 
> ...


OH GREAT! Thanks for the link, Damian!


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

damianpenney said:


> *Traditional Japanese Joinery*
> 
> Just found this great resource for traditional Japanese joinery. Lots of good pictures and some nice projects he's done there too.
> 
> ...


You have to love this: * Number of hours? Cost of hand tools? please do not ask*. I believe this is the common denominator of all projects that makes us question how much to charge for them. Everyone else(non-woodworkers) just see the finished project and not the wood cost, hardware, glue, etc. and most importantly: the number of hours spent researching, designing, preparing the wood, cutting, joining, and finishing.

Nice links and wild joinery. Thanks, Damian.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

damianpenney said:


> *Traditional Japanese Joinery*
> 
> Just found this great resource for traditional Japanese joinery. Lots of good pictures and some nice projects he's done there too.
> 
> ...


What a great reference. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Traditional Japanese Joinery*
> 
> Just found this great resource for traditional Japanese joinery. Lots of good pictures and some nice projects he's done there too.
> 
> ...


Wow….some of these look impossible! Truly impressive. Thanks damian.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Traditional Japanese Joinery*
> 
> Just found this great resource for traditional Japanese joinery. Lots of good pictures and some nice projects he's done there too.
> 
> ...


If you want a great book on the subject try "The Complete Japanese Joinery" published by Hartley and Marks.
Just shy of 400 pages and is an excellent resource. I refer to it all the time for ideas.

It also goes into wood frame construction for buildings.

You can get more information here:
http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Japanese-Joinery-Hideo-Sato/dp/0881791210


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Traditional Japanese Joinery*
> 
> Just found this great resource for traditional Japanese joinery. Lots of good pictures and some nice projects he's done there too.
> 
> ...


I need to figure out a way to give up the day job to focus on woodwork. Gonna be tough to convince the boss. The problem I'm having is the longer I'm on LJ, the more I learn, the more I want to learn. I'm afraid I'll become a hermit with a wireless cable modem and a wood fetish…..


----------



## woodspar (Mar 6, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Traditional Japanese Joinery*
> 
> Just found this great resource for traditional Japanese joinery. Lots of good pictures and some nice projects he's done there too.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Damian. That fellow's shoe cupboard is beautiful. I did not realize that there are so many types of Japanese joinery!

I agree with Bob, it is hard to stay away from LJ. There is so much to learn and so many inspiring woodworkers.


----------



## Steffen (May 9, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Traditional Japanese Joinery*
> 
> Just found this great resource for traditional Japanese joinery. Lots of good pictures and some nice projects he's done there too.
> 
> ...


Thanks Damian! I bookmarked the link for later. Thanks for distracting me from my work for…oh, let's say an hour…


----------



## Takeshi (Jul 10, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Traditional Japanese Joinery*
> 
> Just found this great resource for traditional Japanese joinery. Lots of good pictures and some nice projects he's done there too.
> 
> ...


Thank you Damian for introducing my web page aon this great forum.
I'm glad many woodworkers are interested in Japanese joinery.
Making joinery with chisel is one of my pleasure in woodworking.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Traditional Japanese Joinery*
> 
> Just found this great resource for traditional Japanese joinery. Lots of good pictures and some nice projects he's done there too.
> 
> ...


Takeshi,

Welcome!

Having just recently joined this site myself, I would like to say they are a *Great* group of people, whom we can all learn from, regardless of skill level.

Lee


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

damianpenney said:


> *Traditional Japanese Joinery*
> 
> Just found this great resource for traditional Japanese joinery. Lots of good pictures and some nice projects he's done there too.
> 
> ...


thanks for the links


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

damianpenney said:


> *Traditional Japanese Joinery*
> 
> Just found this great resource for traditional Japanese joinery. Lots of good pictures and some nice projects he's done there too.
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Traditional Japanese Joinery*
> 
> Just found this great resource for traditional Japanese joinery. Lots of good pictures and some nice projects he's done there too.
> 
> ...


It's funny to see old threads like this revived but you are all welcome


----------



## dekinai (Feb 1, 2010)

damianpenney said:


> *Traditional Japanese Joinery*
> 
> Just found this great resource for traditional Japanese joinery. Lots of good pictures and some nice projects he's done there too.
> 
> ...


今日は、たけしさん。私は日本の大工仕事が大好きですけど、あのげたばこはりっぱなですよ！すみません、私の日本語が下手ですけど、頑張ります。写真をありがとう!

(Hello Mr Takeshi - i love japanese carpentry, and that getabako is beautiful! i'm sorry my japanese is awkward, but i'm doing my best. thank you for the photographs!)


----------



## fissionchips (Sep 2, 2011)

damianpenney said:


> *Traditional Japanese Joinery*
> 
> Just found this great resource for traditional Japanese joinery. Lots of good pictures and some nice projects he's done there too.
> 
> ...


In case anyone happens across this thread and wants to view the now dead link, here it is archived:
http://wayback.archive.org/web/*/http://www.nt.sakura.ne.jp/~garakuta/wood/english/tsugi/joinery.htm


----------

